# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Problme asp et IIS

## Monbasinstinct

Chers experts,
Il me semble que j'ai un problme de configuration d'IIS 5.1, ou qu'il me manque la fonction asp :
J'ai insr un formulaire de recherche li  une base de donne access (2003) dans une page asp (cre avec Frontpage 2000) et je cherche  la tester avec IIS (5.1). 
Lorsque je lance Internet Explorer (7), l'accueil du site (index.htm) s'affiche  l'adresse http://localhost. En revanche, n'importe quel lien vers une page asp me donne droit  cette expression exasprante :  ::evilred::  
"Le site web ne peut pas afficher la page HTTP 500
Causes les plus probables : 
Le site Web est en cours de maintenance.
le site Web prsente une erreur de programmation.
[...]" Gnarff ajouterais-je !

En Microsoft Script Editor [run] pour dbogage, l'erreur est formule ainsi : 
"

```

```

 Cependant je ne crois pas que a dise grand chose en fait...

C'est triste  dire mais j'ai bidouill un max sans rsultat aucun  ::pleure::  . D'ailleurs, Internet explorer me sert la mme page d'erreur si je lui demande une page asp qui ne contient que du texte, sans formulaire par exemple. Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'indiquer un endroit o j'aurais une chance de trouver l'info pratique pour faire fonctionner mes pages asp sur IIS ? Je suis novice et j'ai bien l'impression de ne trouver que des infos qui ne s'appliquent pas  mon cas de dbile profondment obscurci ! Je travaille sous Windows XP pro 2.
J'attends dsesprment que ce forum soit visit par les gnis !
bien  vous,
Monbasinstinct ::mur:: 

P.S._ je rajoute que j'ai essay de vrifier les extensions serveur pour voir si l'asp tait bien install mais je n'ai trouv que l'extension server FrontPage.  Et je ne trouve pas  installer quoi que ce soit via le panneau de configuration => ajout/suppression de programmes => ajouter/supprimer des composants Windows => Services Internet "Dtails" => WWW ""Dtails" => et puis pas d'asp. Du coup, comme il n'y avait rien d'explicitement asp, j'ai tout install mais le problme persiste aprs redmarrage de l'ordinateur etc.

P.S. 2_ J'ai cherch sur google, et sur les forums mais je n'ai rien trouv qui puisse rgler mon problme. De toutes les faons, dans IIS 5.1, c'est pas intgr normalement ASP ? Si je savais o trouver cette salet je pourrais peut-tre vrifi s'il n'y a pas un paramtre par dfaut qu'il faudrait changer pour autoriser le serveur  traiter les pages asp, non ?!

----------


## zzzThibaut

Bonjour

Vrifie que dans l'onglet 'Home Directory' des proprits de ton site web, tu as bien une application de dfinie et que les execute permissions soient au minimum sur 'script only'.

zzzThibaut

----------


## Monbasinstinct

> Bonjour
> 
> Vrifie que (...) tu as bien une application de dfinie et que les execute permissions soient (...) sur 'script only'.
> 
> zzzThibaut


Merci zzzThibaut, c'est sympa de t'occuper de moi  nouveau.  ::salut::  

Mais mon problme n'est toujours pas rsolu. ::arf::  

J'avais mme opt pour les permissions de "scripts et excutables" histoire d'tre certain de ce ct. 
Pour ce qui est de l'application j'ai "Application par dfaut" ?! Lorsque je fais "configurer", une dialog box apparat avec plusieurs onglets. 
Il est question des mappages : 
mettre en cache les applications ISAPI (c'est coch)
La liste des extensions contient .asa, .asp, .cdx, .cer, .idc, .shtm, .shtml, et .stm Il est possible de les modifier et de les limiter. Pour ce qui est de l'extension asp par exemple, elle est limite  GET, HEAD, POST, TRACE. Mais il est possible de l'tendre  "tous les verbes", ce qui ne change strictement rien  mon problme non plus.
Dans le second onglet "options de configuration", le langage ASP par dfaut est en VBScript et le dlais d'excution est de 90 secondes. La mise en mmoire tampon est active et l'tat de session aussi avec un dlais d'expiration de 20 minutes.
Pour ce qui est de l'onglet dbogage, les indicateurs sont tous cochs et l'option message d'erreur ASP dtaill est active.

Bref, pas d'amlioration pour l'instant... Et j'en suis dsol  ::calim2::  
Bien  toi  gni du net, ::hola::  donne moi encore de ta force pour vaincre les ennemis de la logique.

Constantin


P.S.- J'ai regard le code gnr par FrontPage 2000 d'une page enregistre en .asp sans rien dedans sinon qu'une simple phrase je doute que cela ne rvle quoi que ce soit mais sait-on jamais ? Page "tentativeasp.asp" :



```

```

Et je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait de problme de ce ct l.

P.S.2_ J'ai essay de faire une recherche google mais a n'a pas march aprs avoir arrt le site web par dfaut. La page d'accueil sur http://localhost/index.htm (dont je teste dsesprment les liens vers pages en .asp) occupait inlassablement Internet Explorer 7. Par exemple, je tapais http://www.Fnac.com mais pour seul affichage, j'avais la page index.htm de mon site en construction ! Elle s'affichait pour toute autre adresse internet. J'ai rsolu le problme en dsactivant tous les paramtres du serveur proxy, sans lesquels google et le reste se sont enfin affichs dans Internet Explorer. C'est bizarre mais il m'avait sembl que le serveur proxy avait permis d'afficher enfin http://localhost/index.htm mais en fait, a s'affiche quand mme sans. En tout tat de cause, a n'affiche pas plus mes pages asp. Pourquoi tant de haine ?! Je spcifie tout cela parce je pense que a peut aider  comprendre ma configuration, ma nullit aussi bien sr mais bon, si j'tais gnial je ne poserais pas de questions !  ::fou:: 

P.S.3_ je commence  me languir srieusement de trouver une solution. a fait plusieurs jours que je cherche sur les forums et que je bidouille sans rsultat. Mais qu'est-ce qu'il se passe !?  ::help::

----------


## cubitus91

Salut,
tu peux enlever l affichage des erreurs simplifis dans ton IE7. c est dans options internet avanc ...
Et donnes le message d erreur , ca sera plus explicite que l erreur 500.
Cdt

Ps: C est pas une solution mais ca va permettre de mieux comprendre ton problme.

----------


## Monbasinstinct

> Salut,
> tu peux enlever l affichage des erreurs simplifis dans ton IE7. c est dans options internet avanc ...
> Et donnes le message d erreur , ca sera plus explicite que l erreur 500.
> Cdt
> 
> Ps: C est pas une solution mais ca va permettre de mieux comprendre ton problme.


Salut  toi fou du code !
Bon alors j'ai dcoch la simplification des messages d'erreurs dans Internet Explorer 7 et les messages ne sont pas plus explicites ! Je ne comprends pas pourquoi !
Merci de m'aider !

Monbasinstinct  ::fou::

----------


## cubitus91

> Salut  toi fou du code !


  ::roll::  
salut , 
C est quoi le message copie le meme si tu comprend pas ! stp
cdt

----------


## Monbasinstinct

> salut , 
> C est quoi le message copie le meme si tu comprend pas ! stp
> cdt


Merci de rpondre aussi vite,  ::salut::  

Cette grosse limace ( ::fessee::  )d'Internet Explorer 7 dit :



> Server Application Error 
> The server has encountered an error while loading an application during the processing of your request. Please refer to the event log for more detail information. Please contact the server administrator for assistance.


Mais j'ai pas l'impression qu'il veut dire grand chose d'autre ! J'ai beau dcocher ou cocher cette option de messages simplifis ou non, les messages sont tous pareils !?
Bien  toi !

Monbasinstinct

----------


## cubitus91

> Merci de rpondre aussi vite,  
> 
> Cette grosse limace ( )d'Internet Explorer 7 dit :
> 
> Mais j'ai pas l'impression qu'il veut dire grand chose d'autre ! J'ai beau dcocher ou cocher cette option de messages simplifis ou non, les messages sont tous pareils !?
> Bien  toi !
> 
> Monbasinstinct


Oui il  pas l air de vouloir , tu as regard les messages de ton eventlog comme il dit.
Tu as rien de particulier ?
Cdt

----------


## Monbasinstinct

> tu as regard les messages de ton eventlog comme il dit.


 ::oops:: C'est quoi eventlog stp ?

----------


## cubitus91

c est les messages d erreur de windows .
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/pro....mspx?mfr=true

c est pour IIS 6.0 Mais c est pareil pour IIS 5
Cdt

----------


## Monbasinstinct

> c est les messages d erreur de windows .
> http://www.microsoft.com/technet/pro....mspx?mfr=true
> 
> c est pour IIS 6.0 Mais c est pareil pour IIS 5
> Cdt


 Merci merci,
Alors entre temps j'ai dsinstall Internet Explorer 7 pour revenir  la version 6 mais rien n'y fait c'est toujours les mmes messages laconiques, avec l'option des messages simplifis dsactive bien sr.
Alors j'ai ouvert l'eventvwr et j'ai regard les messages d'erreurs c'est vachement plus explicite : 



> Impossible d'ouvrir le service serveur. Les donnes de performance du serveur ne seront pas renvoyes. Le code d'erreur renvoy est DWORD 0.


a te dit quelque chose ?  ::marteau::

----------


## Monbasinstinct

Dans l'eventlog il y a plein d'autres messages mais je ne sais pas lesquels sont les bons ! Il y a un classeur Internet Explorer mais il n'y a rien dedans. Tandis qu'il y a plein de trucs dans Application ou dans Systme par exemple. L par exemple, j'en vois un qui est apparu  peu prs au moment prsum o une page d'erreur s'est affiche suite  une tentative de regarder une page ASP :



> Echec de chargement de l'application 'L/LM/W3SVC/1/Root'. L'erreur est classe non enregistre'.


a ne me parle pas tellement mais je sens cette envie d'aller mettre les mains dans le cambouis qui monte ! Si t'as des suggestions, je lui ferais bien sa fte !

----------


## Monbasinstinct

Au secours les fous du code !
je stagne depuis 5 jours maintenant sur mon problme !
J'ai trouv un truc bizarre dans mon arborescence du site web par dfaut, le dossier Script est marqu avec un panneau rouge marqu "error". Lorsque j'ouvre les proprits, il m'est impossible de crer l'application ou de changer d'onglet, le message d'erreur dit que soit le rpertoire n'est pas valide, soit il ne s'agit pas d'un rpertoire. Je sais pas mais c'est peut-tre a non ?
Monbasinstinct

----------

